
TOR and Trust - dsr_
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/721-TOR-and-Trust.html
======
LinuxBender
Those are all valid points. Is it being suggested that Tor should attempt to
blacklist sites/networks, and/or block auth headers, that allow logins to
compensate for ignorant people?

